# Some random thoughts...



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It is obvious there is a major problem with abandoned Maltese in the Orange County/Los Angeles area. ( as well as other areas too of course but my thoughts are focusing on this area.

We know many celebrities live in that general area... many have Maltese. I was thinking if only we could get at least one to become a 'spokesperson' for Maltese rescue for that area and across the country for that matter.... Maybe get the word out for the need for foster homes/adoptions/donations ...whatever. Having Maltese themselves maybe they would have the compassion to make it a 'cause', and help out in some way? 

I find it hard to believe if they own a Maltese and see these poor babies in the shelters that they wouldn't want to help in some way.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Terry that would be a great idea. :aktion033:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That's a wonderful idea. I wonder if there are any celeb malt owners lurking on the board? Other than, I think it's Sarah McLaughlin(?) at the moment I can't think of any celebs publicly active in promoting rescue/adopting a shelter dog. (I know there are a lot who support PETA, but that's another story.)

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

http://petmaltese.com/Famous_Maltese_Dogs.html


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jan 25 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712979


> That's a wonderful idea. I wonder if there are any celeb malt owners lurking on the board? Other than, I think it's Sarah McLaughlin(?) at the moment I can't think of any celebs publicly active in promoting rescue/adopting a shelter dog. (I know there are a lot who support PETA, but that's another story.)
> 
> Linda[/B]


Yeah, unfortunately many celebs are really uneducated about legit rescues, not to mention puppy mills, pet stores, etc. Look at Ellen Degeneres for heavens sake. I can't even watch her show anymore due to the way she handled that whole ordeal, and the fact that she tends to 'adopt a rescue', then re-home them herself if they don't work out well in her family. It would be great if we could find a celeb who is either already educated or willing to learn, not only promote rescue and educate the public, but to help educate other celebs too.

Isn't there someone on SM that works with celebs?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

My dh friend is brad garrett - he did this below and he owns 4 dogs but no maltese - he has a westie though lol 

http://video.hsus.org/?fr_story=3ac65a18a5...&rf=sitemap

so maybe if we cannot get a celebrity with a maltese then maybe we could get him to do it.

Heather locklear is from this area but i do not know her she did go to newbury park high school though lol 

Liz taylor would be the best but she is failing in health


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

That is such a great idea, not to mention it would not only help to educate stars but also the general public about puppy mills, byb etc. Unfortunately some of the stars are so clueless about this that if the maltese (or any other dog) isn't a "perfect" looking tiny puppy, they don't care much about them. Yes, I do understand that many stars adopt or rescue animals but not all of them are that selfless and into helping animals. I have seen episodes of reality shows with "stars" on them where they are looking for_ that perfect teacup puppy_ to bring into their home as a cute little decoration to show off. Sorry but as much as I love looking at cute little dogs, I don't agree with the way they go about finding or purchasing their dogs or where they get their dogs from. I have actually witnessed several stars adopting pets from the Agoura Hills animal shelter on different occasions, and it just warmed my heart to see it. (I used to go see the animals on my lunch hour, yes, I will admit I am a little obsessed) Those are the stars who I respect. Not the ones who buy their "designer teacup" pups from pet stores in Malibu/Calabasas/Los Angeles etc. Sorry, my thoughts on this can tend to be a little harsh sometimes, I am just really passionate about this whole subject of animals in general and more especially people in the public eye and their animals.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My thinking is to find see if we can find someone passionate about the breed and have their focus be the North Central Maltese Rescue needs. Though there are loads of pooches that need help.. and great need for education on BYB and Mills etc.. the focus can be 'thinned out" and 'defeat' ,for want of a better word, the need for help in the NC Maltese Rescue in the CA/West Coast area. 
If they love their Maltese but are 'uneducated' or unaware.. then they can be 'educated' on the plight of the little Malts out there. I can't believe if they see some photos of these poor babies laying in cages and their condition... and owning one themselves... that they could not want to help in some way. If they saw little "Melanie" and know she was PTS within only 6 days! "MAYBE" they would help. 

If just one would address the public and get the word out for the need for foster homes, for adoptions, for donations... anything that would help the plight of the numerous Maltese in the West Coat area. With Deb being the only foster for NCMR in CA.. Steve and Peg the only ones for NCMR in AZ.. just maybe they'd be able to reduce some of the burden.


----------

